# Panda green fire OHM x HM female platium black red dragon LOG



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

4/12 They spawn ^^ 

here the picture of the parent 








Female sibling of this male ^^ 









I wonder the fry result would be ^^ differnt color maybe some Delta


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*drools*
OMG.

I can not WAIT to see the results of this spawn.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Unless I knew these were siblings, I would say the she is a he! She's gorgeous! Nice spawn going. Could get some money on AquaBid. The boys ventrals are a little off and the anal on both is long but thats common in halfmoon. Nice fish overall though.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful fish!!! Wow, can't wait till we see the fry!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Artemis said:


> Unless I knew these were siblings, I would say the she is a he! She's gorgeous! Nice spawn going. Could get some money on AquaBid. The boys ventrals are a little off and the anal on both is long but thats common in halfmoon. Nice fish overall though.


Unless I misunderstand, they are not showing a picture of the mother, only the father and the mother's brother so that we have an idea what the mother looks like.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

The "female" looks more like a male hm pk ;-). Both are beautiful fish

Edit- Ah the pk is her brother. The female must be beautiful then!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

phikhanhs said:


>


Sorry to sidetrack, but this male is incredible. Love the dorsal fin on him! Is this guy yours as well?


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to take picture of them ^^ .. 
@option yes I got him from interbettas and other one from baleangbettas


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohm x hmpk = ??? Halfmoon 
can anyone tell me the answer


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

yep sd, hm and maybe ohm. Even some hmpk if father is carrying the pk gene


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

I made a mistake -.-
actually the female is HMPK


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

This is my first spawn ever and another pair prepare to spawn yet


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Tell us when you have babies  congrats


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah ha. I took it as mom and dad were related


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

Woah LOL 4/13 Male still repairing the nest , tending the nest AND Picking up the egg


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

They actually hatching right now ^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

yay!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

The fun begins. Congratulations.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

*More Porn*

Yay!! congratulations :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god! That female is gorgeous!! 
She is absolutely amazing! The male is just stunning!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That male is just stunning. Can't wait to see what the babies look like!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Any fry update?


----------

